
Thank you Steve Jobs - vijaydev
http://www.prabhakaranv.com/blog/2010/09/11/thank-you-steve-jobs/
======
37prime
As of September 11, 2010 Flash is still horrible on My Nexus One. Sure I can
casually watch a South Park episode, but the Nexus One heats up like an
original MacBook Pro.

Now I rarely enabled Flash on it.

Until the day when Flash is running without taxing the hardware and battery
life, I am using it next to none.

~~~
zdw
So what you're saying is that the statement in the linked article, that:

"Jobs claimed that Flash is not fit for smart phones. He claimed that flash
drains battery and performance is really bad. He might have been correct, but
not anymore."

is an outright lie?

I've been recommending against Flash since the beginning, just because I know
blind people and others with accessibility needs for whom Flash made certain
parts of the web unusable.

------
barkerja
Have to disagree with Flash running well on mobile. I had Flash enabled on my
Evo for about two days and casually browsed Flash enabled sites; to say the
least performance was horrendous and my battery was quickly depleted.

------
makecheck
I did find the lavish praise for Adobe near the end to be a bit much. Every
product that was listed was an _acquisition_ by Adobe, the vast majority of
which originally came from Macromedia! (Photoshop I'll give them credit for,
since they acquired it so long ago that they've had more to do with its
success by now.)

------
DjDarkman
Ohhh wow, and this all comes from a guy who has these banners on it's blog:

"Tour de Flex", "We love freedom(Adobe)", "Flash community"

The problem is that this moron simply states that all flash issues were fixed
which is no more than a damn lie from a zealot who wants to promote his
platform.

------
keyle
Rant/linkbait

